# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sa peshoni? Tabela e peshes ideale!

## Colomba

Kontrolloni sa mbi peshe jeni! Propocioni Gjatesi- peshe!

*TABELA E PESHES IDEALE!*

*PER MESHKUJT* 

*GJATESIA*                      -------------                                    *PESHA IDEALE*
1,60                                        -------------                                              57 kg
1,65                                        -------------                                              62 kg
1'70                                         -------------                                             66 kg
1,75                                         -------------                                             71 kg
1'80                                          -------------                                            76 kg
1,85                                           -------------                                           80 kg
1'90                                          -------------                                             84 kg


*PER FEMRAT* 

*GJATESIA*           ---------------                                                 *PESHA IDEALE* 
1,50                             ---------------                                                            45 kg
1'55                             ----------------                                                           50 kg
1,60                              ----------------                                                          54 kg
1,65                              ----------------                                                          58 kg
1,70                               ----------------                                                         63 kg
1,75                              ----------------                                                          67 kg
1,80                              ----------------                                                          71 kg


Sa kalori duhet te konsumojme ne dite te kemi nje fizik normal.     

Tipi i aktivitetit          ----------------                                        Kalori per kg peshe ne dite.
                                                                         meshkuj  --------------------------                     femra
Pushim                     ---                                            30     -------------------------                          25
pune e rehatshme    ---                                           35      -------------------------                         30
Pune aktive              ---                                            40     -------------------------                          35
Pune e lodhshme   ---                                              45      -------------------------                         40
Pune teper e lodhshme   ---                                     50      -------------------------                         45

----------


## tutankamon

nuk di per te tjeret por  une jam 1 ,74 dhe peshoj 77.. sipas tabeles tende cfar do te thote???

----------


## Colomba

> nuk di per te tjeret por  une jam 1 ,74 dhe peshoj 77.. sipas tabeles tende cfar do te thote???


Nuk eshte tabela ime !!! E kane hartuar mjeket ,une vec e kam percjell .
Kjo tabele jep peshen ideale ku lejohet nje luhatje 3-4 kg e juaja do te thoja po te heqesh 2 -3 kg do te jesh perfekt megjithse dhe 77 kg nuk jane shume per lartesine tuaj.

----------


## tutankamon

> Nuk eshte tabela ime !!! E kane hartuar mjeket ,une vec e kam percjell .
> Kjo tabele jep peshen ideale ku lejohet nje luhatje 3-4 kg e juaja do te thoja po te heqesh 2 -3 kg do te jesh perfekt megjithse dhe 77 kg nuk jane shume per lartesine tuaj.


a ok...mendova se do me thoje qe jan shum ose pak......se sipas asaj tabeles un jam i shendosh!! 
ata mjek qe kan ber kte tabel me duket se kan ik icik jo shum per lesh.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Colomba

> a ok...mendova se do me thoje qe jan shum ose pak......se sipas asaj tabeles un jam i shendosh!! 
> ata mjek qe kan ber kte tabel me duket se kan ik icik jo shum per lesh..


C'fare do te thush me kete ? qe une qe e kam percjell kam ik krejt per lesh?
Une jam 1,63 cm dhe 57 kg ta siguroj jam shume ne forem !Per mu nuk eshte e gabume tabela !

----------


## tutankamon

> C'fare do te thush me kete ? qe une qe e kam percjell kam ik krejt per lesh?
> Une jam 1,63 cm dhe 57 kg ta siguroj jam shume ne forem !Per mu nuk eshte e gabume tabela !


klara, e kisha ma mjeket dhe jo me ty!!
edhe un jam shum ne form por sipas mjekve dhe tabeles jo..

----------


## noel*

_Sipas tabeles qenkam fix fare_  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

*1'90 ------------- 86 kg* _Kam tani.._

_Kam trupin cool hahaha_

----------


## *suada*

> Kontrolloni sa mbi peshe jeni! Propocioni Gjatesi- peshe!
> 
> *TABELA E PESHES IDEALE!*
> 
> *PER MESHKUJT* 
> 
> *GJATESIA*                      -------------                                    *PESHA IDEALE*
> 1,60                                        -------------                                              57 kg
> 1,65                                        -------------                                              62 kg
> ...


Po une qe jam 1.72 i bjen te peshoj 10 kg me shume se cjam.  Peshoj 53 kg.
10 kg jane goxha peshe... duke pasur parasysh qe kam fizik normal te ve edhe 10 kg u shtuan 3 nr te pantallonave hahahahahahaha.
Duke qene se nr te pantallona kam 40 ose 26 me duket shume normale.

----------


## Colomba

> Po une qe jam 1.72 i bjen te peshoj 10 kg me shume se cjam.  Peshoj 53 kg.
> 10 kg jane goxha peshe... duke pasur parasysh qe kam fizik normal te ve edhe 10 kg u shtuan 3 nr te pantallonave hahahahahahaha.
> Duke qene se nr te pantallona kam 40 ose 26 me duket shume normale.


Hej suada mos ke gje probleme anoreksie ti zemra?
Je e dobet dhe kur shifesh ne pasqyre te duket vetja e shnosh?
Se megjithmen 53 kg jane shume pak per gjatesine tate,,,pastaj taglia 40 eshte jashte mode tani per gjatesine tate nje nr 44 nuk do ishte keq !!!E ke parasysh Giulia Robert tek "Pretty women" ajo ka keto parametra.
Ha mi ha te shnoshesh pak se qeke kock e lekure.hahaa

----------


## *suada*

> Hej suada mos ke gje probleme anoreksie ti zemra?
> Je e dobet dhe kur shifesh ne pasqyre te duket vetja e shnosh?
> Se megjithmen 53 kg jane shume pak per gjatesine tate,,,pastaj taglia 40 eshte jashte mode tani per gjatesine tate nje nr 44 nuk do ishte keq !!!E ke parasysh Giulia Robert tek "Pretty women" ajo ka keto parametra.
> Ha mi ha te shnoshesh pak se qeke kock e lekure.hahaa


O goce....
Pa njohur personin mos i jep shume gojes. Sa per anoresike me merr te keqen. Do jesh nje cope bullice ti qe ste ze as nje kolltuk. Para se te flasesh perpunoji ato qe thua.
Sa per taglia te pantallonave mos na trego mode ti tani se taglia e pantallonave nuk eshte me mode. Njeriu qe aq eshte nuk shkon me tutje. Sa per kocke e lekure ec se te tregoj foton ti edhe ti me trego tenden  :ngerdheshje: 

Pastaj flasim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Colomba

> O goce....
> Pa njohur personin mos i jep shume gojes. Sa per anoresike me merr te keqen. Do jesh nje cope bullice ti qe ste ze as nje kolltuk. Para se te flasesh perpunoji ato qe thua.
> Sa per taglia te pantallonave mos na trego mode ti tani se taglia e pantallonave nuk eshte me mode. Njeriu qe aq eshte nuk shkon me tutje. Sa per kocke e lekure ec se te tregoj foton ti edhe ti me trego tenden 
> 
> Pastaj flasim


Mos u ofendo te lutem ,nuk ishte ky qellimi im !Thjesht po beja shaka ,po nese pa dashur ju kam prekur ,ju kerkoj falje! E rendesishme eshte te ndihesh mire ti me trupin tend nuk ka rendesi c'mendoj une.Nuk ve ne dyshim se do jesh goc teper e bukur!Pershendetje!

----------


## *suada*

> Mos u ofendo te lutem ,nuk ishte ky qellimi im !Thjesht po beja shaka ,po nese pa dashur ju kam prekur ,ju kerkoj falje! E rendesishme eshte te ndihesh mire ti me trupin tend nuk ka rendesi c'mendoj une.Nuk ve ne dyshim se do jesh goc teper e bukur!Pershendetje!


Po si ke shkruar ti ashtu u duk. Une me peshen time ndjehem shume mire, jo se nuk ha...por ha e nuk shendoshem me shume. Rendesi ka qe nuk jam *trasparente*.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Po si ke shkruar ti ashtu u duk. Une me peshen time ndjehem shume mire, jo se nuk ha...por ha e nuk shendoshem me shume. Rendesi ka qe nuk jam *trasparente*.


ti je kail te me hash dhe mua se gjalli jo ate qe ca e ke

----------


## goldian

une jam 1 e 60 dhe peshoj 98 kile
katastrofe

----------


## Roi

Gjatsija 1.80 m    Pesha 84 kg.

8 Kg me shume se tabela...1'80 ------------- 76 kg

----------


## milanistja_el

Keto tabelat jane te gabuara... s'ka mundesi te jem 9 kg nen peshe une LoooL Kjo tabela me jep 3 kg me shume se nje tabele tjeter qe eshte ketu ne forum...

Duhet te bej kujt t'i bjeri 10 me duket  :perqeshje:

----------


## Roi

> Po une qe jam 1.72 i bjen te peshoj 10 kg me shume se cjam.  Peshoj 53 kg.
> 10 kg jane goxha peshe... duke pasur parasysh qe kam fizik normal te ve edhe 10 kg u shtuan 3 nr te pantallonave hahahahahahaha.
> Duke qene se nr te pantallona kam 40 ose 26 me duket shume normale.


Perfekte sigurisht ne xhepat e pantollonave mbrapa nuk mundesh te fusesh celularin hahahah.....

----------


## *suada*

> Perfekte sigurisht ne xhepat e pantollonave mbrapa nuk mundesh te fusesh celularin hahahah.....


Hahahhahahahaha.... jo jo se fus fare ne xhep. E mbaj perhere ne cante se edhe kur ulesh eshte i besdisur mbrapa  :perqeshje: 


Ps: bimo hahaha, shyqyr qe ja the  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Roi

> Hahahhahahahaha.... jo jo se fus fare ne xhep. E mbaj perhere ne cante se edhe kur ulesh eshte i besdisur mbrapa 
> 
> 
> Ps: bimo hahaha, shyqyr qe ja the


E po mire se kur i shof disa celular ne xhepat mbrapa te femrave, i kuptoj pse prishen shpejt dhe rriten ne xhep hahahahaha.
Ndojher kur shof shume te mira them po si te behem une Celular e te jem ne vendin e atij celularit ne xhep te asaj bukuroshes...

----------

